# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  izračun porodiljne naknade

## anamix

pretpostavljam da je bilo rasprave na ovu temu, ali ne mogu naci. naime, zanima me kako se racun iznos porodiljne naknade za prvih 6 mjeseci. name, ovo mi je 3. mjesec na porodiljnom i 3. naknada. svaka je bila drugacija. imala sam dosta veliku placu pa imam i visoku naknadu, ali mi se od mjeseca do mjeseca osjetno razlikuje. primjerice za prosinac sam dobila 500 kuna vecu nego za sijecanj, a za veljacu 700 kuna manje nego za sijecanj. to znaci da mi je prva naknada u prosincu (u mjesecu u kojem sam 2 dana radila) 1200 kuna veca nego naknada za veljacu. zvala sam hzzo i oni kazu da je to tako bas normalno jer oni racunaju po broju radnih sati. a meni je ova zadnja naknada manja od moje redovne place pa mi to nikako nije jasno. zna li netko odgovor?

----------


## icyoh

Mene je isto zanimalo - sad sam dobila preko 1.000 kn manje od iznosa plaće (s haračem). No mislim da je to radi njihovog izračuna - ako se dobro sjećam od zadnjeg porodijskog "punu" naknadu (istu kao plaću) sam dobivala u mjesecima koji su imali 22 radna dana.

(disclaimam da je ovo samo moj zaključak).

----------


## mlukacin

isplaćuju po broju radnih sati za taj mjesec x satnica s ER1 obrasca...
meni su isto za veljaču manje isplatili a nije mi jasno zašto jer siječanj i veljača su imali 160 radnih sati.... trebalo je biti isto....

----------


## anamix

mislim da je u ovome fora, ali onda ima da za ozujak budemo bogate  :Smile: 

http://www.tigrevizija.hr/Materijali..._mjesecima.pdf

----------


## freak

> mislim da je u ovome fora, ali onda ima da za ozujak budemo bogate 
> 
> http://www.tigrevizija.hr/Materijali..._mjesecima.pdf


tj. u razdoblju od 01.06.09 do 30.11.09 a za mjesece:

                      plaća                                    isplaćena plaća

05/2009        10.897,18kn                              7.101.80kn

06/2009        3.520,27kn                               2.636,35kn

07/2009        8.077,76kn                               5.511,66kn

08/2009        3.520,29kn                               2.636,36kn

09/2009        10.996,88kn                             7.158,04kn

10/2090        3.586,61kn                               2.680,03kn

curke ja i dalje ne razumijem su moji prosjeci plaće desni red je netto
a uplatili su mi oko 2.200 naknadu,nije mi jasno,kako je to moguće,pa neka je i veljača i neka ima 160 sati x mojih 26,45 netto po satu to ispada po mome proračunu 4,232kn do sada sam dobivala 
onih 4257kn,stvarno mi nije jasno

----------


## freak

curke sada mi stvarno ništa nije jasno,upravo sam vidjela da mi je sjela uplata porodiljne naknade u iznosu 2,200 a po mome proračunu veljača 160 radnih sati x moja netto satnica 26,45 iznosi 4.232kn
zašto onda tih 2,200
na prodiljnom sam trebam roditi kroz 10 dana

----------


## icyoh

Da, br sati x satnica.

A baš me zanima hoću li onda idući mjesec dobiti 600 kn veću naknadu od plaće.

----------


## freak

anamix je u pravu sada sam nazvala hzzo i izračun je točan

----------


## jana12

vama je obračunata satnica na temelju obrasca ER-1,znači prosjek 6 mjeseci i satnica se množi sa brojem dana u mjesecu i za ožujak ćete dobiti više jer ima 184 sata,a mlukacin veljača je imala manje radnih dana od siječnja pa ti je zato naknada bila manja, i ne možete dobiti više od 4.257,28 kuna,to je maksimum koji isplaćuje HZZO.

----------


## icyoh

Mislim da nema maksimuma za prvih 6mj.

----------


## anamix

nema maksimuma za prvih 6 mj. sigurno. freak ovo tvoje je stvarno cudno. da nazoves ipak hzzo. od kad si na porodiljnom, mozda moras dobiti jos i dio place ak si od sredine mjeseca?

----------


## jana12

nema maximuma za 6 mjeseci PORODNOG znači kad rodite,ali za komlikacije u trudnoći je maximum 4.257,28 kuna

----------


## Willow

> curke sada mi stvarno ništa nije jasno,upravo sam vidjela da mi je sjela uplata porodiljne naknade u iznosu 2,200 a po mome proračunu veljača 160 radnih sati x moja netto satnica 26,45 iznosi 4.232kn
> zašto onda tih 2,200
> na prodiljnom sam trebam roditi kroz 10 dana


pretpostavljam sljedeće:
dobila si isplatu samo za ca. pola mjeseca - komplikacije
ostatak ćeš dobiti punu (delimitiranu) naknadu jer se puna naknada računa od 45/28 dana prije poroda + još 6 mjeseci nakon poroda, znači broj preostalih radnih dana u mjesecu od otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta x tvoji bodovi

----------


## Provincijalkaa

Zanima me kolika bi mi bila porodiljna naknada ako sam od 4.mj na komplikacijama i primam onih 4 200kn od HZZO. Mislila sam polovinom 7.mj. prekinuti bolovanje i iskoristiti godišnji odmor te 8.mj biti u radnom odnosu (radim u školi) u 9.mj (bi početak bila na komplikacijama) sredinom bi mi počeo porodiljni. 

E sad ako netko zna ili ima sličnu situaciju molim da me posavjetuje.

----------


## Milka

I mene zanima mijenja li se iznos *porodiljne naknade* ako sam prethodno bila na komplikacijama? Uzima li se prosjek moje dotadasnje place, ili prosjek ove umanjene place za vrijeme bolovanja?

----------

